# Spirulina for Shrimp



## BarryH (18 Mar 2020)

Does anyone use Spirulina to feed their shrimp? I bought a sample packet and not really sure how to use it.


----------



## zozo (18 Mar 2020)

I use Spirulina Tabs already for years. From Sera, these are the sticky tabs you can push against the glass panel and then stick and slow release. Handy actually when it comes to do a fish count and see what still present.

But then read the small letters on the package. Very little out there is 100% spirulina, it needs at least 20% spirulina contents to be effective from that perspective. My tabs are sold as Spirulina tabs but do contain only 20% the rest is Clamp powder and colour agent to make it look green.

I have no clue what the minimum amount is to legally name a product Spirulina since it probably isn't a registered trademark.

Can you share details about what exact Spirulina product you bought?

For the rest, it isn't an essential diet but it contains loads of Carotene. This stuff is very good to enhance colour in fish and other animals. When it comes to that, Bell pepper or simply paprika powder can be used as a suplement for that as well.


----------



## BarryH (18 Mar 2020)




----------



## BarryH (18 Mar 2020)

zozo said:


> Can you share details about what exact Spirulina product you bought?



I found it on a Facebook shrimp group and I think it was £2 for a 25g sample packet.


----------



## BarryH (18 Mar 2020)

As a bit more information, I just found Spirulina powder at my local Tesco store at £3 for 100grams and it says 100% Spirulina.

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/300422899


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (18 Mar 2020)

I use the wafers and they seem to like them. A small tub could last me years I reckon!


----------



## BarryH (18 Mar 2020)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> I use the wafers and they seem to like them. A small tub could last me years I reckon!


Not seen those yet, are they something you make yourself or do you buy them in?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (18 Mar 2020)

BarryH said:


> Not seen those yet, are they something you make yourself or do you buy them in?



These are the ones I bought: 

https://www.fishkeeper.co.uk/aquacare-spirulina-wafers


----------



## Simon Cole (19 Mar 2020)

I have fed shrimp on spirulina powder. Typically was is in my daphnia and tubifex tanks. I let them take it from the surface. It could work on a small tank if the flow was turned off, and I'm pretty sure they took it from the bare glass bottom. I tend to use it more now to feed my outdoors daphnia tubs. I would be tempted at having a go at making some wafers, just the same way that you would use egg to make boilies or paste (perhaps even adding some bee pollen and rice flour).


----------



## zozo (19 Mar 2020)

You can use unflavored Gelatine to bind and portion your own powder mix..
But there are lots of DIY recipes to be found on youtube etc. That can give you ideas on how to use it.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=diy+fish+food+


----------



## BarryH (19 Mar 2020)

Simon Cole said:


> I would be tempted at having a go at making some wafers, just the same way that you would use egg to make boilies or paste (perhaps even adding some bee pollen and rice flour).


Thanks Simon. I like the idea of being able to add Bee pollen. Never made boilies so I'll have a look on YT how to do it.


----------

